# lil rollin malo bike



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

here it is everyone since matt wanted to try and call me out i said fuck it here it is for 2008 
lil rollin malo
















painted by duez paid


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This topic is boring I miss the hate topic :|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9987479
> *here it is everyone since matt wanted to try and call me out i said fuck it here it is for 2008
> lil rollin malo
> 
> ...


is there more color going on ?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

the paint is tight


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i love layitlow


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 20 2008, 01:47 PM~9987493
> *is there more color going on ?
> *


silverleafing and murals before vegas the bike will be in san bernadino for sure but all other stuff like engraving and gold plating will be done for vegas wimone it might be coming your way homie


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

here we go 
9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: RO-BC, Wickeddragon68, the bone collector, 76'_SCHWINN, Meeba, Cut N 3's, LEGIONSofTEXAS, wimone


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

A topic all for me? Man if thats what you got for VEGAS I hope you got something harder then that? Looks like a long ass square brick, just my opinion.



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9987479
> *here it is everyone since matt wanted to try and call me out i said fuck it here it is for 2008
> lil rollin malo
> 
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just a reminder matt nothing u say after having your topic deleted means shit anymore


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yawn did someone just speak


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 20 2008, 01:52 PM~9987534
> *A topic all for me? Man if thats what you got for VEGAS I hope you got something harder then that? Looks like a long ass square brick, just my opinion.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Little do you know I requested that topic be gone man no sense in arguing with ignorance.



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:52 PM~9987536
> *just a reminder matt nothing u say after having your topic deleted means shit anymore
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: RO-BC, TonyO, Wickeddragon68, JUSTDEEZ, *the bone collector*, 76'_SCHWINN, LEGIONSofTEXAS, wimone

Lookin at the spy pics huh? :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o yeah just to let yall know too this bike will be competing but only just cause i want the wristbands i can careless bout a trophy or plaque ive gotten so many in the past that im just bored with them


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

we all know your topic was deleted cause u wanted it to be it was a bitch move on you lol i guess i have a kandy painted brick to throw some d's on 


ttt for the kandy painted brick


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 20 2008, 02:53 PM~9987544
> *Little do you know I requested that topic be gone man no sense in arguing with ignorance.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 11:55 PM~9987557
> *we all know your topic was deleted cause u wanted it to be it was a bitch move on you lol i guess i have a kandy painted brick to throw some d's on
> ttt for the kandy painted brick
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bike looks good homie


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 04:54 PM~9987545
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: RO-BC, TonyO, Wickeddragon68, JUSTDEEZ, the bone collector, 76'_SCHWINN, LEGIONSofTEXAS, wimone
> 
> ...


 You know it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol rollin malo on two wheels next year will be a trike for sure


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:47 PM~9987496
> *i love layitlow
> *


ditto


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 01:56 PM~9987570
> *Bike looks good homie
> *


u mean da brick lol awwwwww i love it


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey what plaques do you have the ones you made for yourself at the trophy shop? Man your a clown man KARMA is a bitch TACO, just reminding you of that. And if for sure thats your bike theres alot more creative shit you could have thought of other then that square ass brick. Yeah KANDY is right but what a waste of paint.




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:55 PM~9987557
> *we all know your topic was deleted cause u wanted it to be it was a bitch move on you lol i guess i have a kandy painted brick to throw some d's on
> ttt for the kandy painted brick
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:54 PM~9987547
> *o yeah just to let yall know too this bike will be competing but only just cause i want the wristbands i can careless bout a trophy or plaque ive gotten so many in the past that im just bored with them
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 20 2008, 01:57 PM~9987583
> *Hey what plaques do you have the ones you made for yourself at the trophy shop? Man your a clown man KARMA is a bitch TACO, just reminding you of that. And if for sure thats your bike theres alot more creative shit you could have thought of other then that square ass brick. Yeah KANDY is right but what a waste of paint.
> *


lol matt ur a funny guy dont talk bout winning shit with your bike because when u got the bike from tony it came with all the shit he won with it lol o waite u did goto the shows in new york thats about it right lol and being creative ya know i just wanted a diffrent frame thats all im not trying to go all out on the frame i think its doing what i wanted it to do generate hate so its kool homie this brick gonna put a hole in your window homeboy lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey sicntwisted enough out of you lol hey homie pm me your number


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

THAT BIKE IS TIGHT.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx 8 balling


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:01 PM~9987608
> *hey sicntwisted enough out of you lol hey homie pm me your number
> *


` :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:uh: again????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

simone que si


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

You see you keep on with my persona man its wierd like I asked your gay friend TONY what is it about me that turns you on? ******! NYC yup your dam right been doing this shit since I was 12 years old home boy before you had hair on your nuts little boy. HMMMM that bike is 10x's better then what it was when I got it man and it can still wipe your ass anyday in any category. YOUR FRAME YOU KNOW WHAT ITS CUTE MAN IT FITS YOU PERFECTLY.



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:00 PM~9987602
> *lol matt ur a funny guy dont talk bout winning shit with your bike because when u got the bike from tony it came with all the shit he won with it lol o waite u did goto the shows in new york thats about it right lol and being creative ya know i just wanted a diffrent frame thats all im not trying to go all out on the frame i think its doing what i wanted it to do generate hate so its kool homie this brick gonna put a hole in your window homeboy lol
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 20 2008, 02:03 PM~9987639
> *You see you keep on with my persona man its wierd like I asked your gay friend TONY what is it about me that turns you on? ******! NYC yup your dam right been doing this shit since I was 12 years old home boy before you had hair on your nuts little boy. HMMMM that bike is 10x's better then what it was when I got it man and it can still wipe your ass anyday in any category. YOUR FRAME YOU KNOW WHAT ITS CUTE MAN IT FITS YOU PERFECTLY.
> *



wow coming from a true veterano lol matt how old are u anyways homie u act like your so much older then me i dont get it u been doing this for 12 years ***** i been doing this since i was 8 years old homie im now what 26 fixin to be 27 so yeah almost two decades homie yeah i know my frame is cute huh look at it so pretty better then your chipped up dust collecting piece of shit lol keep hating cause thats what people do best towards another rollerz creation


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok guys im gone for now i will bullshit with yall in a lil bit


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Little do you know I am older then you kid, I look young but I am much older then you. Nobodys hating I just questioned is that all you got for VEGAS? And oh my bike isnt chipped up its ready and will be back out very soon TACO. I guess you didint read my signature you think im done man your going to cry when you see my new creation. So for now im outta here I think I have said enough.




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:06 PM~9987673
> *wow coming from a true veterano lol matt how old are u anyways homie u act like your so much older then me i dont get it u been doing this for 12 years ***** i been doing this since i was 8 years old homie im now what 26 fixin to be 27 so yeah almost two decades homie yeah i know my frame is cute huh look at it so pretty better then your chipped up dust collecting piece of shit lol keep hating cause thats what people do best towards another rollerz creation
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 20 2008, 02:10 PM~9987713
> *Little do you know I am older then you kid, I look young but I am much older then you. Nobodys hating I just questioned is that all you got for VEGAS? And oh my bike isnt chipped up its ready and will be back out very soon TACO. I guess you didint read my signature you think im done man your going to cry when you see my new creation. So for now im outta here I think I have said enough.
> *


lol read your signiture ya mean the one dat updates it self every year lol dats funny yeah its cool this is what i got this year for vegas dont trip its still not even done homie by the time vegas comes bro this brick will be thrown at your wicked faggon and we will see who will be the one crying dats if u even make it to vegas lol u better hurry matt u on the late train homie o yeah i believe also there is another bike i will be bringing to vegas too but not sure yet we shall see


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SOUNDS GOOD TACO!!! GOOD LUCK MAN!!! YOU GOT IT ALL FIGURED OUT.




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:13 PM~9987747
> *lol read your signiture ya mean the one dat updates it self every year lol dats funny yeah its cool this is what i got this year for vegas dont trip its still not even done homie by the time vegas comes bro this brick will be thrown at your wicked faggon and we will see who will be the one crying dats if u even make it to vegas lol u better hurry matt u on the late train homie o yeah i believe also there is another bike i will be bringing to vegas too but not sure yet we shall see
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 20 2008, 02:14 PM~9987766
> *SOUNDS GOOD TACO!!! GOOD LUCK MAN!!! YOU GOT IT ALL FIGURED OUT.
> *


yeah i know i had it figured out for years before this lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o shit whats crackin nate


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

to who raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:20 PM~9987811
> *to who raul
> *


i forgot


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

nice bike. I guess I will post the pics I have later just the frame bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

damn, I forgot to save that thing that says I love hate from the other topic. :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 21 2008, 12:03 AM~9987639
> *You see you keep on with my persona man its wierd like I asked your gay friend TONY what is it about me that turns you on? ******! NYC yup your dam right been doing this shit since I was 12 years old home boy before you had hair on your nuts little boy. HMMMM that bike is 10x's better then what it was when I got it man and it can still wipe your ass anyday in any category. YOUR FRAME YOU KNOW WHAT ITS CUTE MAN IT FITS YOU PERFECTLY.
> *



You ain't shit man shut the fuck up already :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:19 PM~9987797
> *o shit whats crackin nate
> *


I see its the same shit but a diffrent day! Lol


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I see matt still talking and your bike looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I see matt still talking and your bike looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 21 2008, 12:48 AM~9988013
> *I see matt still talking and your bike looks good!  :biggrin:
> *


Same hate different day :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Show seacon its near if NATE is up in this bitch


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hey homie wat class is this in... hopefully not mine or else im a have to step my shit up


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 20 2008, 03:52 PM~9987534
> *A topic all for me? Man if thats what you got for VEGAS I hope you got something harder then that? Looks like a long ass square brick, just my opinion.
> *


hey man what the fuck, you didnt like it when people started going in your topic and here you are tlaking shit in someone elses topic, what the fuck is up with that. i think its bullshit, seems to me that you need to get off my boys nuts and let him do his thing then finish your shit and you guys let the judges settle it....you come in here hating then wonder why the fuck people fuck with you and your topics... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 21 2008, 12:57 AM~9988094
> *hey man what the fuck, you didnt like it when people started going in your topic and here you are tlaking shit in someone elses topic, what the fuck is up with that.  i think its bullshit, seems to me that you need to get off my boys nuts and let him do his thing then finish your shit and you guys let the judges settle it....you come in here hating then wonder why the fuck people fuck with you and your topics... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2 he's just a hater. He's probably still pissed over getting booted out of Rollerz :nosad:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 20 2008, 02:57 PM~9988094
> *hey man what the fuck, you didnt like it when people started going in your topic and here you are tlaking shit in someone elses topic, what the fuck is up with that.  i think its bullshit, seems to me that you need to get off my boys nuts and let him do his thing then finish your shit and you guys let the judges settle it....you come in here hating then wonder why the fuck people fuck with you and your topics... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


dont even trip on him he is dumb simple as dat fuck him all i know i got the first kandy painted brick thats gonna be breaking necks lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 04:59 PM~9988107
> *x2 he's just a hater. He's probably still pissed over getting booted out of Rollerz :nosad:
> *


i thought he was in Rollerz but wasnt sure....its just bullshit man how fools talk all that shit when people fuck with them but then go looking for shit afterwards.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 02:54 PM~9988072
> *Show seacon its near if NATE is up in this bitch
> *


You know it! I just want to see who over promise and under delivers like every year.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Taco are you coming to phoenix for the show?


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Homie that frame is nice and love the paint job i bet it cost some $$$$$$$


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 20 2008, 03:16 PM~9988234
> *Taco are you coming to phoenix for the show?
> *



im leaning towards saying yes brother just playing it by ear


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 21 2008, 01:33 AM~9988355
> *im leaning towards saying yes brother just playing it by ear
> *


I'm gonna box your ears if you dont come fooker :angry:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9987479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job  and frame


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

cant wait to see it together wow its going to be tight


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx guys for the love hey tony who says that word u sound like u from oliver twist im gonna box your ears im gonna give u a walopin


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 04:33 PM~9988355
> *im leaning towards saying yes brother just playing it by ear
> *


i think dolle-girl wont let you go. :scrutinize:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean frame and paint


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks clean....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:44 PM~9987479
> *here it is everyone since matt wanted to try and call me out i said fuck it here it is for 2008
> lil rollin malo
> 
> ...


I would have never thought  . who owns rollin malo?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 20 2008, 04:00 PM~9988610
> *i think dolle-girl wont let you go. :scrutinize:
> *


no fool she going to lol


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

nice frame, but quit that fighting bullshit yall


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 03:34 PM~9988368
> *I'm gonna box your ears if you dont come fooker  :angry:
> *


Why would you want him to come tony? You stay in the hotel away from the other Rollerz and don't go to the Rollerz party!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool frame. likin the colors.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks tight good job to all who had a hand on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 20 2008, 05:58 PM~9989734
> *looks tight good job to all who had a hand on it
> *


Thanks.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 20 2008, 05:58 PM~9989734
> *looks tight good job to all who had a hand on it
> *


wich would be me and duez only


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

omg im butfukked


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Taco this frame looks good bro! I like the paint and think it will be the complete package. 

p.s. stay away from the 6-volt bricks (only florida knows what im talking about!)


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 03:56 PM~9987573
> *lol rollin malo on two wheels next year will be a trike for sure
> *


nice DUEZ gots skills!!

08 looks like the comp heavy!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 07:48 PM~9990204
> *nice DUEZ gots skills!!
> 
> 08 looks like the comp heavy!
> *


dont fuck me over on a half ass paint job and Ill try to give lil rollin malo a run for its money. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 08:52 PM~9990252
> *dont fuck me over on a half ass paint job and Ill try to give lil rollin malo a run for its money. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

stfu


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990163
> *Taco this frame looks good bro! I like the paint and think it will be the complete package.
> 
> p.s. stay away from the 6-volt bricks (only florida knows what im talking about!)
> *


thanx coming from the man himself


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 07:55 PM~9990277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> stfu
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 08:52 PM~9990252
> *dont fuck me over on a half ass paint job and Ill try to give lil rollin malo a run for its money. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn juan, you doin it like that.....?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 20 2008, 09:21 PM~9991121
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 damn juan, you doin it like that.....?
> *


oh you didnt know. :0 you can have the priveledge of seeing it in person when it gets back from paint.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 10:22 PM~9991138
> *oh you didnt know. :0  you can have the priveledge of seeing it in person when it gets back from paint.
> *


ditto my friend....ditto


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

MY FRAME MIGHT BE GOING STR8 TO MURALIST WHEN I GET IT BACK


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just like to thank everyone for the love yall gave me on the bike


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9987479
> *here it is everyone since matt wanted to try and call me out i said fuck it here it is for 2008
> lil rollin malo
> 
> ...


 :0 damn it looks good bRO i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:56 PM~9987573
> *lol rollin malo on two wheels next year will be a trike for sure
> *





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 21 2008, 02:00 AM~9988610
> *i think dolle-girl wont let you go. :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TACO CAN I POST PICS OF THE PARTS


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 12:51 PM~9987531
> *here we go
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: RO-BC, Wickeddragon68, the bone collector, 76'_SCHWINN, Meeba, Cut N 3's, LEGIONSofTEXAS, wimone
> *


BRING IT!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 21 2008, 07:53 PM~9994836
> *BRING IT!!!!!!
> *


how's that thing coming you were workin on for me? :dunno:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2008, 09:06 AM~9994910
> *how's that thing coming you were workin on for me? :dunno:
> *


JUST GOT TO FINISH IT. BUT I WILL, ITS GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR!!!!!!! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 21 2008, 08:13 PM~9994956
> *JUST GOT TO FINISH IT. BUT I WILL, ITS GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR!!!!!!! :0
> *


Ok man I actually want to get it this year.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:55 PM~9990281
> *thanx coming from the man himself
> *


Your still a filthy drunk!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 08:46 PM~9995225
> *Your still a filthy drunk!!
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks good taco, like the patterns


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2008, 08:49 PM~9995253
> *looks good taco, like the patterns.  Imagine if you had a whole house made out of those patterned out bricks?
> *


You ass clown :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 10:46 AM~9995225
> *Your still a filthy drunk!!
> *


u know it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what you talking bout tony? :twak:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 21 2008, 08:23 AM~9994278
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


laugh it up fool cause it will be real talkhomie picture the car with only 3 wheels fucker


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

staying with the brick theme...i think you should get some cynder blocks for your display posts and pattern them out 

haha.

nah but for real man, that looks heaps nice  goodluck with it all.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 03:36 AM~10002908
> *laugh it up fool cause it will be real talkhomie picture the car with only 3 wheels fucker
> *


HAHAHAHA. You know me Taco I like to mess around especially with nate. But that frame came out clean, I was trying to photoshop the frame and the pics of the parts you sent me and that shit is going to look good


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i was thinking of giving you this bike homie as a gift lol just kidding i know u playing around but im being reali might turn it into a 3 wheeler next year if this year goes good and i do it then i will be going for trike of the year with it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 05:58 AM~10003162
> *i was thinking of giving you this bike homie as a gift lol just kidding i know u playing around but im being reali might turn it into a 3 wheeler next year if this year goes good and i  do it then i will be going for trike of the year with it
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 05:58 AM~10003162
> *i was thinking of giving you this bike homie as a gift lol just kidding i know u playing around but im being reali might turn it into a 3 wheeler next year if this year goes good and i  do it then i will be going for trike of the year with it
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 05:58 AM~10003162
> *i was thinking of giving you this bike homie as a gift lol just kidding i know u playing around but im being reali might turn it into a 3 wheeler next year if this year goes good and i  do it then i will be going for trike of the year with it
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 05:58 AM~10003162
> *i was thinking of giving you this bike homie as a gift lol just kidding i know u playing around but im being reali might turn it into a 3 wheeler next year if this year goes good and i  do it then i will be going for trike of the year with it
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nice a 4 post


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

x4 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 08:11 AM~10003765
> *nice a 4 post
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2008, 05:17 PM~9989911
> *omg im butfukked
> *



you said that last night hahahahaha


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i might be making a grill for this bike to look like da cars grill i wanna replicate the car as much as i can right now im looking for those cheesy looking double tailpipesi need two of them they gonna represent the engine of the car


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 10:56 AM~10004386
> *i might be making a grill for this bike to look like da cars grill i wanna replicate the car as much as i can right now im looking for those cheesy looking double tailpipesi need two of them they gonna represent the engine of the car
> *


Thats a good idea but you should have done that with the front fender.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 11:05 AM~10004435
> *Thats a good idea but you should have done that with the front fender.
> *


i got a better idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 11:10 AM~10004457
> *i got a better idea
> *


no front fender?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2008, 11:56 AM~10004386
> *i might be making a grill for this bike to look like da cars grill i wanna replicate the car as much as i can right now im looking for those cheesy looking double tailpipesi need two of them they gonna represent the engine of the car
> *


make it wif suicide doos yo!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

naw da grill is gonna be a mini one gonna go where the front wheel is in front of it like a bumper


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 04:44 PM~9987479
> *here it is everyone since matt wanted to try and call me out i said fuck it here it is for 2008
> lil rollin malo
> 
> ...


it looks really good. but its still missing come colors and paint scheme of the real rollin malo. you should have had vanderslice paint that. then it REALLY would have been lil' rollin malo.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH I HAD TO CHANGE A BUNCH OF SHIT ON IT ON THE FIRST VERSION I WASNT THE ONE WHO DID THE WELDING ON THE FRAME AT LEAST NOT ALL OF IT THIS WAS BEFORE I LEARNED HOW TO TIG WELD AND WHILE I WAS DOING THE BONDO ON IT THE WELDS STARTED TO BREAK OFF SO I RIPPED EVERYTHING OFF THE FRAME AND REDID IT WITH MY NEW KNOWLEDGE OF TIG WELDING THUS BRINGING IT TO WHAT IT IS NOW THE FRONT FENDER STILL IS AT THE PAINTERS AND O YEAH 5 MURALS WILL BE ADDED ITS A SUPRISE WHAT THOSE ARE GONNA LOOK LIKE AND WHOS DOING THEM LIKE I SAID I WILL BE BUSTING OUT HARD WITH THIS ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

please dont go with magic for your murals.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2008, 12:02 AM~10022802
> *it looks really good.  but its still missing come colors and paint scheme of the real rollin malo.  you should have had vanderslice paint that.  then it REALLY would have been lil' rollin malo.
> *


UM WELL FIRST OFF THE PICTURESDONT DO IT JUSTICE FOR ONE SECOND VANDERSLICE WAS ASKIN TO MUCH FOR IT NOT ONLY THAT WHEN HE FOUND OUT SOMEONE WAS GONNA PAINT IT THE SAME WAY HE WASNT TO THRILLED SO TO KEEP THE THEME AS CLOSE AS POSSIBLE I DID IT THIS WAY AND ITS NOT REALLY MISSING THE COLORS MABEY JUST THE GOLD LEAFING EITHER WAY WHEN IT SITS NEXT TO ROLLIN MALO IT WILL MATCH YA DONT SEE LIL CASANOVA WITH THE SAME EXACT PAINT SCHEME BESIDES WHY WOULD I WANT TO SPEND ALMOST 2000TO PAINT IT LIKE THE CAR IM A CHEAP ASS ONCE THE MURALS ARE DONE YALL ARE GONNA SHIT UR PANTS BELIEVE THAT


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 12:07 AM~10022832
> *please dont go with magic for your murals.
> *


DAMN IT U GAVE OUT MY SECRET NO IT WONT BE MAGIC IM PAYING ALOT MORE WITH WHO IM GOING WITH BELIEVE ME IM PROBABLY PAYING MORE THEN I EEXPECTED BUT 5 MURALS IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK WATCH THEY GONNA LOOK SO SICK A PORNSTAR GONNA WANNA RIDE ON IT


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IF ALL GOES WELL IT WILL BE AT SAN BERNADINO SHOW WITH MURALS IF NOT THEN THEN U WILL SEE IN PORTLAND OR VEGAS OR ANY OTHER SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:12 AM~10022863
> *DAMN IT U GAVE OUT MY SECRET NO IT WONT BE MAGIC IM PAYING ALOT MORE WITH WHO IM GOING WITH BELIEVE ME IM PROBABLY PAYING MORE THEN I EEXPECTED BUT 5 MURALS IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK WATCH THEY GONNA LOOK SO SICK A PORNSTAR GONNA WANNA RIDE ON IT
> *


I think you already gave it away a while back. Im going to portland this year. You should go out there and you can take two wheel sweeps and I will take trike sweeps. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

how ling did it take ur frame to get made


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

it took me a week to do the frame the second time then i just put it away the fenders i made in a day as for your answer raul i probably will go out there free money sounds good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:20 AM~10022910
> *it took me a week to do the frame the second time then i just put it away the fenders i made in a day  as for your answer raul i probably will go out there free money sounds good
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 12:07 AM~10022832
> *please dont go with magic for your murals.
> *



whats wrong with Magic?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nutin he is good but i want better den that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 25 2008, 12:26 AM~10022934
> *whats wrong with Magic?
> *


Nothing. I just havent seen him work on alot of bikes. I think tony o's bike was the first time I seen his work on a bike. I honestly havent really paid attention to see what hes worked on at the car shows whenIm down there so I dont know what else hes worked on. Someone was telling me that alot of artists have a hard time going from working on car trunks and hoods or big open spaces to small confined areas.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

he did tonys bike good i juxt something better he does crs good to see magic is an old school airbrusher


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:33 AM~10022969
> *he did tonys bike good i juxt something better he does crs good to see magic is an old school airbrusher
> *


I think you told me already whos going to do your murals and I guess I would go with him too. I like Freddy Alfaro and his style so thats who I go with but to each his own. 

When do we get to see some parts on this bike? What kind of style you going with? All twist? mixed face and twist? What kind of rims you going for this thing?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im tryin to get 144 twisted spokes done up soon parts are all face parts the parts that are done now will be changed by vegas no twisted stuff as of right now henrys is gonna do the seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no more questions your honor. :|


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 01:37 AM~10022987
> *im tryin to get 144 twisted spokes done up soon parts are all face parts the parts that are done now will be changed by vegas no twisted stuff as of right now henrys is gonna do the seat
> *


when u gonna premier it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

god willing san bernadino


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 12:07 AM~10022832
> *please dont go with magic for your murals.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 25 2008, 06:14 PM~10023749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Why what's wrong with Magic for murals? He only charged $250 for pirate bike murals and they came out bad ass.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 08:20 AM~10023772
> *Why what's wrong with Magic for murals?  He only charged $250 for pirate bike murals and they came out bad ass.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony there is nothing wrong with magic at all hes good but im going with a top contender lol its still a secret to the rest of the world


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 08:37 AM~10023875
> *tony there is nothing wrong with magic at all hes good but im going with a top contender lol its still a secret to the rest of the world
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 11:17 PM~10022890
> *I think you already gave it away a while back. Im going to portland this year. You should go out there and you can take two wheel sweeps and I will take trike sweeps.  :biggrin:
> *


so your trike is gonna be ready for portland?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2008, 10:32 AM~10024499
> *so your trike is gonna be ready for portland?
> *


I need to get it ready for our show but yea, the plan is to head to portland.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2008, 01:02 AM~10022802
> *it looks really good.  but its still missing come colors and paint scheme of the real rollin malo.  you should have had vanderslice paint that.  then it REALLY would have been lil' rollin malo.
> *


  I actually needed something from taco so i painted his bike as payment. wasn't trying to take work away from anybody.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yup yup yup no where is my front fender duez


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 10:07 PM~10025294
> *yup yup yup I'm an ass clown with clown shoes :thumbsup:
> *


We already knew that :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 12:36 PM~10025574
> *We already knew that im gay :cheesy:
> *


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 08:37 AM~10023875
> *tony there is nothing wrong with magic at all hes good but im going with a top contender lol its still a secret to the rest of the world
> *


I KNOW WHO IT IS!!!!! :0 :biggrin: ......I MEAN I WONDER WHO IT COULD BE  
DALLAS IS ALL PUMPED UP OVER THIS TRIKE HE CAN'T WAIT !


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

its gonna look sick johnny i promise


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 01:11 PM~10025906
> *its gonna look sick johnny i promise
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2008, 09:38 AM~10024550
> *I need to get it ready for our show but yea, the plan is to head to portland.
> *


thats cool. we dont expect much from you anyway.... :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TACO GET AT ME DOG LOL GIVE GINO A CALL AND HAVE HIM CALL ME ASAP THANKS DOGG


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:17 PM~9987783
> *yeah i know i had it figured out for years before this lol
> *


DAMN BROTHA LOL :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: F_CK A H8TER TACO WE ALL KNO WHATS UP WITH LIL MALO LETS GET ER DONE LOL


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, whatever. it looks good. but it dosent and will not look like rollin malo. 
I dont care what you say.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2008, 11:00 PM~10031135
> *well, whatever. it looks good. but it dosent and will not look like rollin malo.
> I dont care what you say.
> *



ummm ok whatever u say too i mean u act like your opinion is the only right one regardless if it looks like rollin malo to you or not its still bad ass and will be wiping the floor with luxurious bikes


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

so yeah neaner neaner neaner


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 11:13 PM~10031276
> *ummm ok whatever u say too i mean u act like your opinion is the only right one regardless if it looks like rollin malo to you or not its still bad ass and will be wiping the floor with luxurious bikes
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Feb 26 2008, 09:00 AM~10031135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 01:07 AM~10032069
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


i will be wiping my ass with rauls bike lol    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




hey tony you know there has got to be one critic who wants to rip something to pieces with his critisism i mean i aint mad at the guy but its funny how he all of a sudden knows so much about a car from ROLLERZ ONLY because hehas read about it in the magazine. chances are he has never seen it in person. either way i love my bike i think its rad and i plan on bringingit hard to the table. and i plan on showin pics to fabian


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10032681
> *i will be wiping my ass with rauls bike lol       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You're 100% correct in both statements

he can :| :uh: :| all he wants


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol i love raul dat guy is always the politicaly correct guy but hes cool people


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 05:15 PM~10032703
> *lol i love raul dat guy is always the politicaly correct guy but hes cool people
> *


In honor of Raul :uh: :| :uh: :| :uh: :| :uh: :| :uh: :| :uh: :|


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

raul for mod


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lil rollin malo


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

can someone please tell me what color am i missing besides the gold leafing unless mr know it all is talking bout this rolling malo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you know that this website doesnt work?

http://www.rollerzonly4life.com


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 01:29 PM~10034775
> *Did you know that this website doesnt work?
> 
> http://www.rollerzonly4life.com
> *


did u know that it was changed to rollerzonly.com


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10034772
> *can someone please tell me what color am i missing besides the gold leafing unless mr know it all is talking bout this rolling malo
> 
> 
> ...


the side patterns on the bike look blue. their like a teal/aqua on the car. and on the car theirs less patterns so u can see like a green under them. and the tank looks like it could use some of those teal/aqua pattern like on the hood of the car. and thats about it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:30 PM~10034781
> *did u know that it was changed to rollerzonly.com
> *


I guess someone forgot to change this.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=33174


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

um yea my patterns are a lttle dark but dats in the shade it still matches wit da car in person


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 11:33 PM~10034799
> *I guess someone forgot to change this.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=33174
> *


:|


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

either way its still bad ass i think and will still be called lil rollin malo i dont see anyone complaining on lil casanovas paint job


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Rollin Malo is a bad mofo. all time fav car. I have had the chance to see it in person and love it, I do not think your bike does it justice but thats just my bullshit no show bike havin ass. I like your bike and it is badd. good luck on the build and hope to compete with ya one day.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 03:39 PM~10035346
> *Rollin Malo is a bad mofo. all time fav car. I have had the chance to see it in person and love it, I do not think your bike does it justice but thats just my bullshit no show bike havin ass. I like your bike and it is badd. good luck on the build and hope to compete with ya one day.
> *


i remember the first time i saw it DRIVE into the arena


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 03:39 PM~10035346
> *Rollin Malo is a bad mofo. all time fav car. I have had the chance to see it in person and love it, I do not think your bike does it justice but thats just my bullshit no show bike havin ass. I like your bike and it is badd. good luck on the build and hope to compete with ya one day.
> *


i remember the first time i saw it DRIVE into the arena


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i remember the first time i seen a double post lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 01:12 AM~10035576
> *i remember the first time i saw it DRIVE into the arena
> *


Hell yeah that bitch is loud too :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

an interesting thing was brought to my attention regardless of how da paint looks the point is you will never duplicate a car into a bike and on top of that the point is to someone make the same idea of the car onto the bike well said sarollerz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 03:40 PM~10035828
> *an interesting thing was brought to my attention regardless of how da paint looks the point is you will never duplicate a car into a bike and on top of that the point is to someone make the same idea of the car onto the bike well said sarollerz
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 06:40 PM~10035828
> *an interesting thing was brought to my attention regardless of how da paint looks the point is you will never duplicate a car into a bike and on top of that the point is to someone make the same idea of the car onto the bike well said sarollerz
> *


well, it can be done if you put your mind to it.



you just had to go and put the LUXURIOUS name into it didnt you. 

















































































































































































































































theres more too it than just colors. I was just making an example. 

I understand your bike is a "tribute" to rollin malo. but dont think for one second that your paint job looks like the paint job on rollin malo. I have droooled over that paint job for many years now, and me and other people will agree, it dosent look exactly like rollin malo. but its a nice replica.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:48 PM~9987508
> *silverleafing and murals before vegas the bike will be in san bernadino for sure but all other stuff like engraving and gold plating will be done for vegas wimone it might be coming your way homie
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2008, 12:39 AM~10114593
> *
> *


:|


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dats right everyone read my topic lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10114638
> *:|
> *


tonys mad.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lil rollin malo rims commin soon


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2008, 02:12 AM~10199586
> *lil rollin malo rims commin soon
> *


hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 06:47 PM~10225574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP BATMAN I JUST BUSTED A NUT IN MY PANTS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

should get rims and hubs monday


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

KOOO THANX MAN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9987479
> *here it is everyone since matt wanted to try and call me out i said fuck it here it is for 2008
> lil rollin malo
> 
> ...


should look good all together


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 06:47 PM~10225574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

someone got kandy coated spokes :0 :0 :0


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 08:42 PM~10231957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 08:42 PM~10231957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah those go in my easter basket yesssssss looking dope as hell brother


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking good Taco! Might not look exactly like the car but it definitely looks good!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 23 2008, 10:36 AM~10234801
> *hell yeah those go in my easter basket yesssssss looking dope as hell brother
> *


looking good taco cant wait to see the finished product and your g ride


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx thanx thanx yeah its not an exact copy of the carbut it still will match when the bike is put next to the car


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2008, 03:58 PM~10262154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit da bed ommmmmmgggggggggggggg bling blingbling 

out of curiosity where is the sproket on the hubs


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10262332
> *shit da bed ommmmmmgggggggggggggg bling blingbling
> 
> out of curiosity where is the sproket on the hubs
> *


 :nicoderm: Nice very nice ...........................Free wheel on the rim


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2008, 02:58 PM~10262154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super nintendo?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2008, 05:10 PM~10262640
> *super nintendo?
> *


AND HEELEY'S


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

free wheel?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2008, 05:58 PM~10262154
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm...is all i can say


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

real nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got the freewheel. had to take it off to chrome plate them


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yes u guys its free wheel when we ordered the rim they sent me that instead of the other kind wich pissed me off but o well


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10266774
> *yes u guys its free wheel when we ordered the rim they sent me that instead of the other kind wich pissed me off but o well
> *


Free wheel Owned :roflmao:


Rims and hubs look tight :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice I will see you in d town and we can get it poppin.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2008, 07:47 PM~10271313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look simular to what i had planned....lol

still waiting on my square no twist spokes! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 27 2008, 09:21 AM~10266774
> *yes u guys its free wheel when we ordered the rim they sent me that instead of the other kind wich pissed me off but o well
> *


I like free wheel on show bikes unless your gonna ride it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 08:21 PM~10271557
> *I like free wheel on show bikes unless your gonna ride it.
> *


its a bitch to get them to stay still...with out the pedal kick stand route...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 08:22 PM~10271570
> *its a bitch to get them to stay still...with out the pedal kick stand route...lol
> *


free wheel on the red bike kick stand pedal was cool. no problems.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o shit sneak pic bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice what kinda bars are you using?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2008, 05:47 PM~10271313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnit man


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 27 2008, 08:38 PM~10271686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazi ass light...two smaller on the side be more uniform..looks killer though


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10271693
> *nice what kinda bars are you using?
> *


its a suprise still at platers


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10271726
> *its a suprise still at platers
> *


Full custom is a popular class.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 06:23 PM~10271584
> *free wheel on the red bike kick stand pedal was cool. no problems.
> *


use a brick wrapped in fabric :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 12:15 AM~10274531
> *use a brick wrapped in fabric :thumbsup:
> *


im buying a rolling bike stand for it everyone acts like im new to the game lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo RO-BC the bike is lookin good holmez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 28 2008, 04:38 AM~10271686
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TNT parts TNT parts TNT parts  :0  :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 07:26 AM~10275410
> *
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>hellz yeah bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

DuezPaid Paint

Kandyshop Kustomz spokes and rims

TNT forks

More TNT parts coming


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 27 2008, 08:38 PM~10271686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

for I am not worthy of such beauty and craftsmanship....that's the most awesome bike frame Ive seen personally


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn thanx everyone for the luv should hbe all done next week and ready to roll for sanbernadino i just dont have a display yet but thats nutin thats always last


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:39 PM~10276711
> *for I am not worthy of such beauty and craftsmanship....that's the most awesome bike frame Ive seen personally
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 28 2008, 04:14 PM~10278339
> *damn thanx everyone for the luv should hbe all done next week and ready to roll for sanbernadino i just dont have a display yet but thats nutin thats always last
> *


yup true


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 02:25 PM~10278401
> *:roflmao:
> *


dont be jelouse tony causemine is clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 28 2008, 04:37 PM~10278491
> *dont be jelouse tony causemine is clean
> *


post better pics up fuck it.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 29 2008, 12:37 AM~10278491
> *dont be jelouse tony causemine is clean
> *


:no:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looking good


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10278578
> *:no:
> *


tony u might have alot of bikes but this one will make more sense then all yours put together accept the pirates bike wich i handled for u


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 28 2008, 09:20 PM~10280154
> *tony u might have alot of bikes but this one will make more sense then all yours put together accept the pirates bike wich i handled for u
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

where?




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 07:26 AM~10275410
> *
> 
> TNT parts  TNT parts TNT parts  :0    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 07:26 AM~10275410
> *
> 
> TNT parts  TNT parts TNT parts  :0    :cheesy:
> *


Thats not what I heard. :scrutinize:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah u heard right raul paz bros made forks and sisybars i made the handlebars and i did the frame tnt steering wheel paint by duez paid chrome by showtime chrome so only three tnt parts


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 who did the rims???


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

i hope its clean taco!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 11:55 PM~10022751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this one your?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that's his


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im almost ready for ya homie.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 06:43 PM~10285882
> *Im almost ready for ya homie.
> *


bring it on


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2008, 08:47 PM~10285905
> *bring it on
> *


I am going to need some gold playing too 2tone








chad hooked it up. :biggrin: pm me a price


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whats gonna be chrome and whats gold?


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 29 2008, 04:17 PM~10285113
> *is this one your?
> *


Thats tacos before he fixed it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

one more week


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 05:10 PM~10336510
> *one more week
> *


im coming for you taco.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:10 PM~10336510
> *one more week
> *


u showin it at san bernadino


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i want to finish my bike,but theres no shows


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

san berdo is where it will be and come on juan u fat bastard u lol hey dude likeive said before its entered asjust an entry not expecting shit for this bike just putting it out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:51 PM~10336773
> *san berdo is where it will be and come on juan u fat bastard u lol hey dude likeive said before its entered asjust an entry not expecting shit for this bike just putting it out there
> *


what?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:26 PM~10336165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the kick stand???


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

seat post


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 4 2008, 04:23 PM~10337012
> *Is that the kick stand???
> *


no kick stand yet im getting a rolling stand for now i always thought those where kool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got some cool parts that might look good on that bike :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 05:51 PM~10336773
> *san berdo is where it will be and come on juan u fat bastard u lol hey dude likeive said before its entered asjust an entry not expecting shit for this bike just putting it out there
> *


ohhh Im coming for you. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 4 2008, 04:46 PM~10337155
> *i got some cool parts that might look good on that bike :0  :0  :0
> *


o yeah like wot


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:26 PM~10336165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What happen to ours TACO?? Or was that drunk talk. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no it wasnt drunk talk lol i will make them for u guys but u guys gotta plate them and remember they are given to u guys you never bought them from me cause i dont want the wrong person thinking im selling them ya feel me they are simply a gift


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o yeah and by the way i hope you guys are ready for san bernadino cause im gonna try and get us all featured that day so make sure yalls shit is ready to go its not a for sure thing but im gonna try and sell the idea to joe ray ive done it before with my feature and i know with what we are bringing to the table this year its possible


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 06:08 PM~10337664
> *o yeah and by the way i hope you guys are ready for san bernadino cause im gonna try and get us all featured that day so make sure yalls shit is ready to go its not a for sure thing but im gonna try and sell the idea to joe ray ive done it before with my feature and i know with what we are bringing to the table this year its possible
> *


man i wont be there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 4 2008, 05:42 PM~10337492
> *What happen to ours TACO?? Or was that drunk talk. :biggrin:
> *


drunk talk. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 08:10 PM~10337673
> *drunk talk.  :|
> *





> *dude your like my brother man. I love you bro. you know what I dont even love my real brother bro.  your mom is like my mom bro. dude we are gonna run this shit man. you know*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

how come nate


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah i wont be their either the only one i think is tony


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

i think everybody is doing improvements i know iam


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wot da fuk u guys are lagging it well i spoke with troy he said for me to talk to the photographer when i get there imma set something up dont trip guys especially you nate your way over due it sucks that they will show gay ass drop em first lol but i got u brother and u to azwarchief


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 11:18 PM~10339493
> *wot da fuk u guys are lagging it well i spoke with troy he said for me to talk to the photographer when i get there imma set something up dont trip guys especially you nate your way over due it sucks that they will show gay ass drop em first lol but i got u brother and u to azwarchief
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 10:18 PM~10339493
> *wot da fuk u guys are lagging it well i spoke with troy he said for me to talk to the photographer when i get there imma set something up dont trip guys especially you nate your way over due it sucks that they will show gay ass drop em first lol but i got u brother and u to azwarchief
> *


hey what about me :dunno:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:26 PM~10336165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ook u tooooo


----------



## 505albcrazy (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 03:11 PM~10336511
> *im coming for you taco.
> *





ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! REPO MAN IS WUTT THEY CALL ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505albcrazy_@Apr 4 2008, 10:50 PM~10339725
> *ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! REPO MAN IS WUTT THEY CALL ME!!!!!!!!!
> *


o here we go :uh:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 10:24 PM~10339535
> *ook u tooooo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 4 2008, 05:42 PM~10337492
> *What happen to ours TACO?? Or was that drunk talk. :biggrin:
> *


you betta hook me up with a few of those taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

4 sure


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:26 PM~10336165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Make them a little wider and you can make them pedals


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no these where made a long time ago it was da first thing we ever cut but i wont make any more RO's ever again


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what you doing up so early


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

workin


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:26 PM~10336165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


taco, is that the seat post we talked about in PHX....i want one... :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok im not aure how many ro's i have left bro like i said i wont cut any more out these where a personal stock that i had left but i think i got like 5 left im nnot sure if imma have them ready by san bernadino but imma shoot for it today i gotta work on a cowboys frame so i will put u down for one


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 5 2008, 09:56 AM~10341137
> *ok im not aure how many ro's i have left bro like i said i wont cut any more out these where a personal stock that i had left but i think i got like 5 left im nnot sure if imma have them ready by san bernadino but imma shoot for it today i gotta work on a cowboys frame so i will put u down for one
> *


cool, thanks bRO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yup yup yup brother u going to san bernadino


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sick


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2008, 06:42 PM~10285870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUT I THINK THESE CAME OUT BETTER:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 5 2008, 11:24 AM~10342220
> *NICE BUT I THINK THESE CAME OUT BETTER:
> 
> 
> ...


red sucks


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 5 2008, 11:27 AM~10342229
> *red sucks
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I dont care about colors. Dont worry TACO 1 day you will get on my level


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 5 2008, 08:22 PM~10342002
> *sick
> *


Nice rimz brotha


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2008, 03:00 PM~10342806
> *Nice rimz brotha
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 5 2008, 11:24 AM~10342220
> *NICE BUT I THINK THESE CAME OUT BETTER:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see your china chrome shinin . and i am on or above alot of peoples level on here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 5 2008, 04:45 PM~10343239
> *i dont see your china chrome shinin . and i am on or above alot of peoples level on here
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 6 2008, 02:45 AM~10343239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 China chrome is not good :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2008, 03:58 PM~10262154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this aint china


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:26 PM~10336165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 7 2008, 05:00 AM~10350108
> *HOW MUCH?? :biggrin:
> *


Those are not for resale they were a one of a kind piece Taco and I have done for our own bikes with permission from Troy. Troy handles all Rollerz Only merchandise.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 5 2008, 11:27 AM~10342229
> *red sucks
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 5 2008, 10:27 AM~10342229
> *red sucks
> *


X2 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Apr 7 2008, 12:09 AM~10351893
> *X2 :0
> *











:0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o damn now yall took it to another level hey how ya like the blue pinstripe on the whitewalls them my vogues *****


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 11:02 AM~10347477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see da gold cart


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 7 2008, 12:13 AM~10352460
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2008, 07:04 AM~10353481
> *:biggrin:
> *


all of a sudden someone is a gangster


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:26 PM~10336165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick Homie....I need one of those. How much?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry chuy there not for sale the ones i do have left are going to be given to the folks i promised in phx as a gift i cant sell any rollerz stuff i had these sitting around for a minute and i said ya know what i might as well just give them away as a gift so dats what imma do


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 7 2008, 08:10 AM~10353504
> *all of a sudden someone is a gangster
> *


nah just hate the color red :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THUMBS UP ON HATING RED OR THINBS UP ON MY BIKE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

on the bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm not from LA so I don't have any biz fly a blue one


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL ME EITHER YELLOW ON THE OTHER HAND BUT DAT DONT REALLY MEAN SHIT OUT HERE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 7 2008, 02:27 PM~10357001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ALOT STRONGER THEN NORTE I KNOW DAT FOR A FACT NOT TO STEP ON ANYONES TOES YA DIG


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B4MDVIsLN0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yup i learned that the hard way


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 7 2008, 02:33 PM~10357057
> *ALOT STRONGER THEN NORTE I KNOW DAT FOR A FACT NOT TO STEP ON ANYONES TOES YA DIG
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
DONT GET YOURSELF IN TROUBLE MIJO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

FIRST OFF HOMIE I AINT YOUR MIJO SECOND IM SAYIN ANYTHING BAD AT ALL I GOT RESPECT FOR EVERYONES SET NO MATTER WHERE THEY FROM EVEN IF I DONT THINK THEY DESERVE MY RESPECT SO U CAN CALM DOWN KILLER OR IMMA GO UP THERE AND TIP YOUR BIKE OVER LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:55 PM~10359249
> *FIRST OFF HOMIE I AINT YOUR MIJO SECOND IM SAYIN ANYTHING BAD AT ALL I GOT RESPECT FOR EVERYONES SET NO MATTER WHERE THEY FROM EVEN IF I DONT THINK THEY DESERVE MY RESPECT SO U CAN CALM DOWN KILLER OR IMMA GO UP THERE AND TIP YOUR BIKE OVER LOL JUST KIDDING
> *


you can't joke with everyone


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WELL IM USE TO GETTING HIS TWO CENTS ALL DA TIME BUT HEY I WAS JUST STATING SOMETHING REGIONALY BUT YA KNOW EVERYONE I GUESS GOT SOMETHING TO PROVE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:55 PM~10359249
> *FIRST OFF HOMIE I AINT YOUR MIJO SECOND IM SAYIN ANYTHING BAD AT ALL I GOT RESPECT FOR EVERYONES SET NO MATTER WHERE THEY FROM EVEN IF I DONT THINK THEY DESERVE MY RESPECT SO U CAN CALM DOWN KILLER OR IMMA GO UP THERE AND TIP YOUR BIKE OVER LOL JUST KIDDING
> *


I DONT OWN A BIKE ANYMORE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10359315
> *I DONT OWN A BIKE ANYMORE
> *


OK WELL ILL GET THE STRONGEST GUY IN THE WORLD AND MOST NOTORIOUS GANGSTER THE ALL MIGHTY TONYO TO HELP ME TIP OVER YOUR BOMB OR MABEY WE WILL JUST SHOW UP AND LOOK MEAN :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL WE GOING BACK AND FORTH FROM TOPIC TO TOPIC LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 7 2008, 07:06 PM~10359380
> *OK WELL ILL GET THE STRONGEST GUY IN THE WORLD AND MOST NOTORIOUS GANGSTER THE ALL MIGHTY TONYO TO HELP ME TIP OVER YOUR BOMB OR MABEY WE WILL JUST SHOW UP AND LOOK MEAN :angry:
> *


LIKE THIS CLOWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10359315
> *I DONT OWN A BIKE ANYMORE
> *


its all good bro you got one cleanass bomb


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 8 2008, 05:06 AM~10359380
> *OK WELL ILL GET THE STRONGEST GUY IN THE WORLD AND MOST NOTORIOUS GANGSTER THE ALL MIGHTY TONYO TO HELP ME TIP OVER YOUR BOMB OR MABEY WE WILL JUST SHOW UP AND LOOK MEAN :angry:
> *


Naw bro we'll will take care of him all we gotta do is roll out Inferno and let it kick his ass and call it a day. Just another win for the 3 time champ


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Apr 7 2008, 04:26 PM~10356989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 12:02 AM~10361842
> *Didnt know you were a king?
> :0
> *


yeah but as time grows on dude shit fades out ya feel me i got other important things to worry bout now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 8 2008, 04:44 PM~10362569
> *yeah but as time grows on dude shit fades out ya feel me i got other important things to worry bout now
> *


Like a fade haircut? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 04:28 PM~10370777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

san bernardino im coming


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 08:28 AM~10370777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOHHHHHH.......LOOK AT THEM DUNGAREES.....





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 08:28 AM~10370777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

when do you get the rims?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i get the rims tomorrow


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

looking good Homie!!! Good Luck in San B!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

U GUYS COMING RIGHT


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

I wish!! 
Will be their in spirit to support you Bro!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 06:28 AM~10370777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THE COLOR ON THIS LOOKS FUCKING SICK


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 07:28 AM~10370777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i remember when i was younger and i saw yo article in lrb,i tried to e-mail u to get mike jr number


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 06:28 AM~10370777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE SECRETS HOMIE!!!!! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx guys im glad yall like it to be honest i built this bike for yall to enjoy and hopefully remember it its not casino dreaming or spawn or wolverine but i want it to be in the back of yallz mind just like the homie a few posts up said he remembers my feature in lrb back in the days dats what i want again this is my life being creative and building things so i take pride at wot i can do


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

do you have the old feature in the mag


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

of course my horse i do i dont have a scanner in a lil bit i will try and take some pics if not then tomorrow i will get them up here raul might have it considering he has everything


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

niceeeee. damn I guess I will see you in SB. bring where an extra pair of drawz.  DB is coming.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 11:02 AM~10347477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 06:28 AM~10370777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gonna go good together


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10377710
> *niceeeee. damn I guess I will see you in SB. bring where an extra pair of drawz.  DB is coming.
> *


kool bro see u there i got another suprise for u in full custom category u will see


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 08:05 PM~10377614
> *of course my horse i do i dont have a scanner in a lil bit i will try and take some pics if not then tomorrow i will get them up here raul might have it considering he has everything
> *


I will post it when I find it for you homie.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lookin good brother...all comin together


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10377828
> *kool bro see u there i got another suprise for u in full custom category u will see
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

cool thx raul and juan no i dont have any more suprises what ya see is what ya get for now but i will be stepping up the game right after san bernadino believe that excpect alot of new changes dat you will not see at all on layitlow i promise that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 10:33 PM~10377938
> *cool thx raul and juan no i dont have any more suprises what ya see is what ya get for now but i will be stepping up the game right after san bernadino believe that excpect alot of new changes dat you will not see at all on layitlow i promise that
> *


I wont even have some of my custom shit in SB


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ima kick it over :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 08:33 PM~10377938
> *cool thx raul and juan no i dont have any more suprises what ya see is what ya get for now but i will be stepping up the game right after san bernadino believe that excpect alot of new changes dat you will not see at all on layitlow i promise that
> *


I wish I could say the samething about my bike but I think thats it for me and bike for a while


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

cool so juan da real showdown is in vegas am i right between u and i i think that should be the new battle me and you just for shits and giggles yeah


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

justdeez ill help u out fool


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

WUSUP TACO..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 10:41 PM~10378016
> *cool so juan da real showdown is in vegas am i right between u and i i think that should be the new battle me and you just for shits and giggles yeah
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 9 2008, 08:44 PM~10378056
> *WUSUP TACO..
> *


well im ready brother lets do it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here you go homie.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 08:53 PM~10378145
> *Here you go homie.
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that that's when you were in florida john west painted it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

there it is i love that bike i should of never tore it down to build lil malo i should of just started from scratch but o well right john west painted it it looks simple right there but i can assure u the kandy was sweet as fuk on that bike couldnt of matched two better colors magenta and burple i was going for a strictly buisness theme but it didnt work out that way but yeah that was actually the third photoshoot for me the first one was my dragon bike then it took forever to come out with that by the time it was bout to hit the magazine i redid the bike to this one we took another shoot at the beach but it was to cloudy and then this one in daytona beach during spring break i got 20 bucks out the deal lol for gas by joe greeves it was a clean ride even after i did the murals on it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

double post damn i wish i had pics of all the bikes posted in one THE DRAGON (BRUCE LEE STORY), KANDY TEASE 1 AND 2, AND OBVIOUSLY LIL MALO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:02 PM~10378233
> *double post damn i wish i had pics of all the bikes posted in one THE DRAGON (BRUCE LEE STORY), KANDY TEASE 1 AND 2, AND OBVIOUSLY LIL MALO
> *


wheres the frame? is it Malo now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 09:06 PM~10378267
> *wheres the frame? is it Malo now
> *


yes. its malo now.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 07:01 AM~10378225
> *there it is i love that bike i should of never tore it down to build lil malo i should of just started from scratch but o well right john west painted it it looks simple right there but i can assure u the kandy was sweet as fuk on that bike couldnt of matched two better colors magenta and burple i was going for a strictly buisness theme but it didnt work out that way but yeah that was actually the third photoshoot for me the first one was my dragon bike then it took forever to come out with that by the time it was bout to hit the magazine i redid the bike to this one we took another shoot at the beach but it was to cloudy and then this one in daytona beach during spring break i got 20 bucks out the deal lol for gas by joe greeves it was a clean ride even after i did the murals on it
> *


Yeah you've been in the game and have had 2 features already but you never got a big head like Drop Em. One magazine feature with one show and all of a sudden he's the shit cuz you know the feature is bigger than Trike of the Year title :loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:18 PM~10378361
> *Yeah you've been in the game and have had 2 features already but you never got a big head like Drop Em.  One magazine feature with one show and all of a sudden he's the shit cuz you know the feature is bigger than Trike of the Year title  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:18 PM~10378361
> *Yeah you've been in the game and have had 2 features already but you never got a big head like Drop Em.  One magazine feature with one show and all of a sudden he's the shit cuz you know the feature is bigger than Trike of the Year title  :loco:
> *


ATLEAST HE GOT A FEATURE TONY LOL WITH HIS FIRST BIKE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA JUST KIDDING YOUR TIMEIS COMING BRO HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND FUCKER


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 10:51 PM~10378130
> *well im ready brother lets do it
> *


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:02 PM~10378233
> *double post damn i wish i had pics of all the bikes posted in one THE DRAGON (BRUCE LEE STORY), KANDY TEASE 1 AND 2, AND OBVIOUSLY LIL MALO
> *



Dragon bike...was that the yellow bike...had a bruce lee mural on the front tank with him in the air kicking???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 07:27 AM~10378445
> *ATLEAST HE GOT A FEATURE TONY LOL WITH HIS FIRST BIKE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA JUST KIDDING YOUR TIMEIS COMING BRO HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND FUCKER
> *


After Nathan Trujillo left I couldn't give two shits about a feature. I mean he's the only editor/photographer that ever gave a damn about the bikes to everyone else we're just a pain in the ass.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:31 PM~10378475
> *After Nathan Trujillo left I couldn't give two shits about a feature.  I mean he's the only editor/photographer that ever gave a damn about the bikes to everyone else we're just a pain in the ass.
> *


your right about that and if it was not for most of us we would not be where we are today


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 10 2008, 07:34 AM~10378502
> *your right about that and if it was not for most of us we would not be where we are today
> *


Yep exactly but then they got the new editor who didnt know shit about bikes and tried to focus on rusty ass barn yard bikes and the mag went to garbage :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10378533
> *Yep exactly but then they got the new editor who didnt know shit about bikes and tried to focus on rusty ass barn yard bikes and the mag went to garbage :thumbsdown:
> *


I dont think Marco was a bad editor. I think he just tried to approach it from a different angle and it didnt work out. He was able to turn it around by the last issue but by then it was too late.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 07:44 AM~10378603
> *I dont think Marco was a bad editor. I think he just tried to approach it from a different angle and it didnt work out. He was able to turn it around by the last issue but by then it was too late.
> *


Yeah I kind of agree he tried turning it around but it was way too late to try to salvage it by then and now with the Chinese or Japs owning the mag now (note the Chinese lookin lowriderman logo now) who knows what'll happen with the bikes or the tour :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:50 PM~10378652
> *Yeah I kind of agree he tried turning it around but it was way too late to try to salvage it by then and now with the Chinese or Japs owning the mag now (note the  Chinese lookin lowriderman logo now)  who knows what'll happen with the bikes or the tour :dunno:
> *


FUCK THEM ALL they don't give a fuck about us or the future of lowrider bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NEEDS ENGRAVING!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2008, 10:02 PM~10378726
> *NEEDS ENGRAVING!!!!!!
> *


and murals.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 10 2008, 08:02 AM~10378726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yeah guys he's gonna get that later you know how it is you never stop workin on your bike  This is just to qualify it for Vegas he'll be adding engraving and murals between now and Oct 12th


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10378855
> *well yeah guys he's gonna get that later you know how it is you never stop workin on your bike   This is just to qualify it for Vegas he'll be adding engraving and murals between now and Oct 12th
> *


he should have just waited for the show in his town and qualified there. And no I dont know what you mean. :|


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10378533
> *Yep exactly but then they got the new editor who didnt know shit about bikes and tried to focus on rusty ass barn yard bikes and the mag went to garbage :thumbsdown:
> *


nathan was a real kool guy that really was into the bike scene, but had a tendency to be rather flaky when it came to shoots. when he did the spread on oldies bike club back when i was prez of the san fernando chapter, he would set up all these meetings here and there with us and then cancel at the last minute...but eventually he got it right...not to mention, when he was runnin the bike mag, there were flicks of my bikes in quite a few different issues...marco, on the other hand, very artsy photographer, interested in all aspects of lowrider and kustom kulture and tried to combine the two in lrb, which was met with alot of disgust...i, personally liked the different look of the mag, but really dug the last issue cuz it reminded me of the early days of lrb.......








oh yea, hey taco, your bike is lookin good man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice bike all round looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 9 2008, 10:54 PM~10379080
> *nathan was a real kool guy that really was into the bike scene, but had a tendency to be rather flaky when it came to shoots. when he did the spread on oldies bike club back when i was prez of the san fernando chapter, he would set up all these meetings here and there with us and then cancel at the last minute...but eventually he got it right...not to mention, when he was runnin the bike mag, there were flicks of my bikes in quite a few different issues...marco, on the other hand, very artsy photographer, interested in all aspects of lowrider and kustom kulture and tried to combine the two in lrb, which was met with alot of disgust...i, personally liked the different look of the mag, but really dug the last issue cuz it reminded me of the early days of lrb.......
> oh yea, hey taco, your bike is lookin good man!!! :biggrin:
> *


Exactly. Some people I talked to say that there was alot of favoritism with Nathan. I dont want to say I was glad to see him go but I knew the magazine was going change after hearing that. I think there was alot of bikes that should have been in the magazine. Dont you guys remember flipping threw the magazine and seeing a really cool bike wondering why it never got a feature? Hmm... 

I also felt really good about the last issue. I wish they would have let Marco run it cause I know he would have done some good stuff for the magazine but oh well.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 10:32 PM~10378933
> *he should have just waited for the show in his town and qualified there. And no I dont know what you mean.  :|
> *


no im not gonna waite for a gay ass fresno show fuck that besides by the time that show comes ill be gone im moving to LA or shall i say rancho cucamongo im going to be getting out the navy and going to school down there sono i shouldnt waite forfresno and two i busted it out now not only to qualify but because i was tired of going to a show with nothing and helping tony with his bikes only 


murals and engraving is coming right after san bernadino 


and klolo yes that was my bike why do u got pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 08:07 AM~10380454
> *no im not gonna waite for a gay ass fresno show fuck that besides by the time that show comes ill be gone im moving to LA or shall i say rancho cucamongo im going to be getting out the navy and going to school down there sono i shouldnt waite forfresno and two i busted it out now not only to qualify but because i was tired of going to a show with nothing and helping tony with his bikes only
> murals and engraving is coming right after san bernadino
> and klolo yes that was my bike why do u got pics
> *


When are you moving?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 Members: TonyO, *schwinn1964*



He lost 2 years? :0


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 10:07 AM~10380454
> *no im not gonna waite for a gay ass fresno show fuck that besides by the time that show comes ill be gone im moving to LA or shall i say rancho cucamongo im going to be getting out the navy and going to school down there sono i shouldnt waite forfresno and two i busted it out now not only to qualify but because i was tired of going to a show with nothing and helping tony with his bikes only
> murals and engraving is coming right after san bernadino
> and klolo yes that was my bike why do u got pics
> *


No, I just remember a long time ago there was a spot I would always go to look at it...I just kinda sat at the computer and stared at it...was wanna of my favorite bikes, lol.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 09:32 AM~10380944
> *When are you moving?
> *


really soon homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 11:43 AM~10381938
> *really soon homie
> *


tomorrow?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Apr 10 2008, 10:12 AM~10381244
> *No, I just remember a long time ago there was a spot I would always go to look at it...I just kinda sat at the computer and stared at it...was wanna of my favorite bikes, lol.
> *


see dats what i wanna hear from people a few years from now i remember all of tacos bikes


and no raul not tomorrow like in a few weeks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 12:07 PM~10382178
> *see dats what i wanna hear from people a few  years from now i remember all of tacos bikes
> and no raul not tomorrow like in a few weeks
> *


oh


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

rims just arrived at my pad cant waite to get off work now im waiting on handlebars should have them later on tonight and it will be all put together tonight cant waite yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 01:23 PM~10382817
> *rims just arrived at my pad cant waite to get off work now im waiting on handlebars should have them later on tonight and it will be all put together tonight cant waite yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 11:23 PM~10382817
> *rims just arrived at my pad cant waite to get off work now im waiting on handlebars should have them later on tonight and it will be all put together tonight cant waite yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


Can't wait to see it in person this weekend :thumbsup:

You ever get your bike stand?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure did tony got it yesterday


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10382969
> *i suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure did tony  got it yesterday
> *


Oh good cuz I didnt feel like standin out there holdin it up all day Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

weather is gonna be 92 degrees


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i like the progress on this mr taco


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 11:53 PM~10383080
> *weather is gonna be 92 degrees
> *


That hot? Damn. any chance of rain this time? Last year sucked!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i dont think there gonna be rain this year lets not jinx it and thanx MR ramos


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 10 2008, 01:44 PM~10383000
> *Oh good cuz I didnt feel like standin out there holdin it up all day Sunday  :biggrin:
> *


TACO WERE YOU GONNA PUT HIM ON A BIKINI? :uh: 















JUST FKN WITH YOU TONY-O


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its all good nice cometion im tryin 3rd full in vegas this year


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

COOL!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE MAN!!! TAKE SOME PICS OF IT AND POST THEM UP!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 11 2008, 12:22 AM~10383361
> *TACO WERE YOU GONNA PUT HIM ON A BIKINI? :uh:
> JUST FKN WITH YOU TONY-O
> *


 :0


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

ALMOST DONE TACO IS GETTING THE HANDLEBARS AFTER HE MAKES DINNER


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

I LOVE IT HOMIE


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREALDOLLEGIRL_@Apr 10 2008, 05:53 PM~10385383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

WHATS THE BARS LOOKING LIKE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

rims look good post some better pics i wanna see


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKE HOMIE CHINGONA


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lovin the bike man


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

FL bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

just as nice as the rest of the bike :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 10 2008, 06:21 PM~10385604
> *WHATS THE BARS LOOKING LIKE
> *


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

taco just put the handlebars on it they look murder on the bike like literaly if u ride it hit the brakes and run into them u dead but i will post pics in a minute he gonna run to hardware store needs longer bolts for the lights


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 10 2008, 02:22 PM~10383361
> *TACO WERE YOU GONNA PUT HIM ON A BIKINI? :uh:
> JUST FKN WITH YOU TONY-O
> *


I think TACO was going to ask TonyO to dress like he does at other shows:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Taco. He might not make it back from the store alive. Seriously. He was yelling at someone in a car next to him and DOLL-E girl. And I think he may get shot. 

Let us pray for them.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

FO-REAL???


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

TACO U TAKIN SPAWN TO SHOW


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

we made it back lol damn some fool thought they was gangster but mr 9mm said diffrent lol shit was funny as fuck anyways no im not bringing spawn wasnt able to get john to let me bring it besides i got no room right now but yeah imma post more pics in a few gotta dosome stuff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 11:44 PM~10387536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 09:44 PM~10387536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok beer time now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2008, 09:48 PM~10387569
> *ok beer time now
> *


What kind?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 11 2008, 02:48 PM~10387569
> *ok beer time now
> *


with ya on that one buddy...friday night woot*

bikes lookin sweet


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

coROna


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx to everyone for the love and support im so happy right now cause i didnt think i would get it done since my last one the crazy thing is its not even 100 percent done but i cant stop lookin at it im so stoked im glad u guys like it and i hope to see whoever at the show just look for the guy with all the piercings wearing a rollerz only central cali shirt or look for doll-e girl


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

BRO IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE TO SEE THAT MOFO COME TOGETHER  LOOKS CLEAN BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 10 2008, 10:34 PM~10387902
> *BRO IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE TO SEE THAT MOFO COME TOGETHER   LOOKS CLEAN BRO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx gino i appreciate the favor bike looks dope man i cant stop smiling over it im very content with it right now win or lose


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 11 2008, 12:47 AM~10387986
> *thanx gino i appreciate the favor bike looks dope man i cant stop smiling over it im very content with it right now win or lose
> *


post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its looking good, i like everything, except the front fender, i think the triangle cut out of the top of the fender is a lttle too big, but thats my opinion, otherwise it looks dam good, good job taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 10 2008, 11:31 PM~10388263
> *Its looking good, i like everything, except the front fender, i think the triangle cut out of the top of the fender is a lttle too big, but thats my opinion, otherwise it looks dam good, good job taco
> *


ya know what i agree with you i did overdue it but hey fuck it right i can always make another one no big deal unless u wanna contribute


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

man taco i dont think i'd git bord looking at your bike is clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

do you like the rims? do the color match ok


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 06:36 AM~10388891
> *do you like the rims? do the color match ok
> *


thats what im wondering, aint heard shit about them yet????


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks real good taco  you havin a display too for SB?

take some good pics guys, since i can't go to such shows 


:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah bro i thought i posted that up about the rims they super clean bro i mean super clean they match perfect i couldnt of asked for someone better to do them your the man john thanx for everything i recomend you homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you comming up to roseville for the show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 11 2008, 02:44 PM~10392896
> *you comming up to roseville for the show
> *


I HOPE YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT GOLD RUSH ......... BECAUSE THAT SHITS CANCELLED


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 03:31 PM~10393207
> *I HOPE YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT GOLD RUSH ......... BECAUSE THAT SHITS CANCELLED
> *


wtf :angry: what happend


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 11 2008, 03:44 PM~10393308
> *wtf :angry: what happend
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=384717&st=520


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 11 2008, 09:55 AM~10390458
> *yeah bro i thought i posted that up about the rims they super clean bro i mean super clean they match perfect i couldnt of asked for someone better to do them your the man john thanx for everything i recomend you homie
> *


thankx for the opportunity to work on lil molo homie. if you need anything else in the future hit me up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats on your win this weekend bROtha


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx bROther


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 12:05 AM~10419239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

one of the best seats i have ever seen!!! who made it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 10:47 AM~10420559
> *one of the best seats i have ever seen!!!  who made it?
> *


looks like a henry's seat witht he glass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Apr 15 2008, 06:47 PM~10420559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry's did the seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Henrys did the seat.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yes henry did my seat and he will be doing the display for vegas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 15 2008, 12:09 PM~10421935
> *yes henry did my seat and he will be doing the display for vegas
> *


DAM NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

i cant waite to see how my bike is gonna come out


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREALDOLLEGIRL_@Apr 15 2008, 12:20 PM~10422014
> *i cant waite to see how my bike is gonna come out
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

the bike turned out really nice. good job man.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 15 2008, 09:04 PM~10426162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need to smile more homie. Like this. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2008, 09:06 PM~10426182
> *You need to smile more homie. Like this.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 16 2008, 02:04 PM~10426162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are your ears done to bro? 0 gauge?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yes 0's gonna be going to double 0's soon


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Taco did you ever find someone who does black chrome ? I remember you were into that last year going off on how bad ass it is. I dunno its pretty tight, would look good on accent pieces like cups, maybe a crown and sprocket :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yes i know of someone who will do it


----------

